# Is this router worth using?



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I picked up an old Craftsman router to start building tools. Its a model 315.17561. It was dirt cheap at a garage sale and it works, so I figured it would be worth using to learn how to use a router, start practicing dado cuts, etc. I just assumed I'd be able to buy some accessories from Sears, but its too old. Its 1 1/4 hp and will only take 1/4 shank bits. My question is this: is it worth mounting this under a table and using it to learn simple cuts? It did come with a package of 5 or 6 Craftsman bits that I could play with, but I don't want to try to learn with a piece of crap and get frustrated. Thanks!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

You've already spent the money on it. Use it. The 1/4 shank is standard. It will be ok to learn on and who knows, you may use it for years. I have 4 routers and one of them I'm sure was used by Ben Franklin….still works and I still use it


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave, I'd be hesitant to use that as a table mounted router. I'm not so concerned by the age, but we tend to work table mounted routers a lot harder than handheld routers, and the 1¼ HP motor and the ¼" shank bits are both a little light for this kind of use.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO - What ever you do don't get rid of it!!!!! I own several routers and have a router table plate for each one. Then when I'm doing a build that needs more than one or more router set ups I don't have to keep changing bits. I have one the size of yours that I just keep a round over bit in so it's easy to soften up the edges of a project that I might be building. Rockler has these plates on sale now. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1385&filter=router%20table%20plates


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

Dave,
When I worked on my first house I had an old B&D 1 1/4 hp router mounted to a table, it wasn't ideal but I did all of my moldings for my kitchen with it. The kitchen alone caused me to run about about six or seven hundred linear ft of molding (alot of classic ogee) through it because I wanted to match the molding in the rest of a 1918 dutch colonial. The ogee had to be run through more than once because I had to take small bites out of the wood.

So yes, the router will be fine in a table, but not ideal. BTW, I still have the router and now use it exclusively for cleaning off proud protrusions in my work such as plugs, I keep it set to almost flush and never touch the adjustment.

Good Luck.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

My first router was a Craftsman 315-17480, that my father gave me about 35 years ago. Now I have 6 routers, and the last one that I bought was a Craftsman 315-17381…I got it at a yard sale for $5. I just couldn't say no. While not great routers, they both work well, and have dedicated bits that I rarely change. It should be fine as a first router, but I wouldn't buy too many bits for it, as you will soon want a router with a 1/2" collet. Let the buying begin


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have one of those. They do work for above table use and also below table but adjusting them for height for below table use can be a bit tedious. They spin at one speed, so if you can adjust it and it goes the bit will cut just like any other router.

I recently got a Bosch fixed/plunge router combo. Night and day difference from that long ago. And I ditto Shopdog's comment. 1/2 in shanks are so much better in working with and removing. And a lot of larger bits like ones for raised cabinet panels are only available in 1/2 inch. So, don't put a lot of $$ in 1/4 inch bits unless you plan on this being your router for the forseeable future.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I used one of those as a movable router, before I knew better, and then as a table mounted router 'til I replaced it with a Porter Cable 7518. It worked.

As others have said, be judicious in what you invest in the small shanked bits, and don't get too aggressive in how much stock you take off per pass, but I even managed to make some raised panels with a bullnose bit and a straight bit.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got a CM router that I can't get parts for anymore. The dentent pawl that holds the shaft to loosen/tighten the bit in place broke off. Now I have to change bits with two open end wrenches. Router still works and I ain't gettin' rid of it yet.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

"If life gives you lemons, make lemonade". 
That's a good router to learn, to make a decent table and start doing things!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Excellent!! Thanks to all for the help. Now to just tear down the old garage and get the new one up so I can start playing….......


----------



## boxman (Jan 1, 2009)

I started with a old craftsman , it wasn't a plunge one, but to get the feel of how to use a router fine , & as someone said don't spend too much money on 1/4" bits , although some profiles will only come in 1/4" sizes, the only way to find out is to use it , I wouldn't be without mine. 
john, Moose jaw, Sask.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just bought an old Creftsman router at a garage sale because it was an old small router for light weight tasks.


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

My first router is a 1/4" Craftsman, and for several years it was my only router. I still use it for some work. I don't think you can have too many routers, so hang on to it.


----------



## Qmoney (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a sears router 315.17381 that was my fathers it works great except for a nut that broke off that i cannot tighten or loose the bit. Cans someone point me where i can get a part for it.

Thanks


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Use the router until you are ready to upgrade… but get some new (carbide) bits or you will probably be frustrated right away.


----------

